# My MKII Ibis White Audi TT with Swissvax Best of Show



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Below are a few pictures from a Detail I carried out on my own car back in May 2010.

Process was:

1. Pre-Wash in Snow Foam and PW Rinse.
2. Wash using 2BM, Lambswool Mitt and Gloss-It Shampoo.
3. De-Tar with AG Tar Remover:










4. Clay using Megs Last Touch and Sonus Green:










5. Re-wash and dry using Waffle Weave Drying Towel.

6. Polish using Megs G220 and Megs 205 Polish on a Planet Polish Polishing Pad, which left a perfect finish:



















7. Then Glazed using Clearkote Vanilla Moose Glaze via the G220 on a Planet Polish Finishing Pad:










8. Wheels off, de-tared using AG Tar Remover, cleaned with Megs Wheel Brightener then 2x Coats of Planet Polish Wheel Seal and Shine:

Before:










After:










9. Here are the final results after 2x coats of Swissvax Best of Show Wax:


















































































Thanks for looking :thumb:


----------



## Matt B (Feb 21, 2010)

Looks really good.

How do you find applying glaze with the DA?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cars looking stunning as usual Alex :thumb: 
wheels looked fairly clean already, why the wheel brightener, quite strong stuff isn't it?..


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Matt B said:


> Looks really good.
> 
> How do you find applying glaze with the DA?


Cheer mate - the Glaze went on well with the DA - I used a Medium Speed and a few medium paced passes until worked in


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice one Alex. Is that glaze the light version of rmg? Trying something other than werkstat I see!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> cars looking stunning as usual Alex :thumb:
> wheels looked fairly clean already, why the wheel brightener, quite strong stuff isn't it?..


Cheers Kev. Yep the wheels get cleaned weekly with the rest of the car using the PW and EZ Detail brushed. The Wheel Brightener I guess was just habit I suppose - like you say strong stuff and probably not needed :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

ryand said:


> Nice one Alex. Is that glaze the light version of rmg? Trying something other than werkstat I see!


Cheers Ryan - Indeed it is the light version of RMG. I really like the Werkstat on my TT but thought I would try the BoS as I had it. Got the Werkstat back on now and will maybe try a CG EZ Creme/Blitz and 50/50 combo next


----------



## SPECKY (Sep 3, 2008)

Still warming to the Mk2 TT.... But that looks really well. Nice results when cars are quite new.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

ahaydock said:


> Cheers Ryan - Indeed it is the light version of RMG. I really like the Werkstat on my TT but thought I would try the BoS as I had it. Got the Werkstat back on now and will maybe try a CG EZ Creme/Blitz and 50/50 combo next


Like the sound of that and hearing about it and seeing the results. Thought blitz was more like a red mist product? Not found a sealant other than Ag egp that I can get on with yet so spray style is good!


----------



## SC4SC (May 8, 2008)

Great job. Good to see BOS showing great results.:thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Great to see you back in the showroom Alex :thumb: missed you/your work.

She still looks beautiful  nice one fella


----------



## mccalia1 (Mar 1, 2008)

Looks lovely :thumb: I thought you were using the Werkstat system on your car originally? if so, why did you decide to change?


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

Bloody gorgeous! I have to know what camera you used to capture those shots, it looks amazing.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

The car looks absolutely stunning Alex :thumb:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Well done


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guys :thumb:



Mr Face said:


> Great to see you back in the showroom Alex :thumb: missed you/your work.
> 
> She still looks beautiful  nice one fella


Cheers fella - as you know work is very busy for me and even a short write-up takes its time so I struggle to post as much. I have a couple of friends cars I did last year as well that I may try to post soon 



mccalia1 said:


> Looks lovely :thumb: I thought you were using the Werkstat system on your car originally? if so, why did you decide to change?


Cheers and yes I use the Werkstat Acrylic Kit, but I just fancied a change and thought I'd try a Wax that's all 



SubtleAggressiv said:


> Bloody gorgeous! I have to know what camera you used to capture those shots, it looks amazing.


Thanks  It's just a Panasonic Point and Shoot - FX55 IIRC so nothing fancy. I'm no photographer but do try to at least think about the angle's that I take at. Then in a couple I used the 'Auto Tone' feature in Photoshop whilst I resized and 'Unsharp Mask' at about 40%, but that's it and those 2 adjustments only make a subtle difference TBH :thumb:


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

ahaydock said:


> Thanks guys :thumb:
> 
> Thanks  It's just a Panasonic Point and Shoot - FX55 IIRC so nothing fancy. I'm no photographer but do try to at least think about the angle's that I take at. Then in a couple I used the 'Auto Tone' feature in Photoshop whilst I resized and 'Unsharp Mask' at about 40%, but that's it and those 2 adjustments only make a subtle difference TBH :thumb:


Thanks for the info and advice. Im looking into getting myself a good camera and then photoshop sometime soon (fingers crossed). The two adjustments youve made really help some of the pictures stand out. :thumb:


----------



## oliver.james (Oct 7, 2010)

Very nice; I took an immediate liking to the mk2 TT the first time I saw one


----------



## Indetailad (Nov 14, 2010)

I really like these TT's and this one looks awesome. Brilliant job


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

That looks sweet  Great pics btw


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guys


----------



## davelincs (Jul 20, 2009)

Acracking job ,Alex
we all know that tt,s are good looking cars, especially the clean ones


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks Dave - just a shame it's so hard to keep it clean lol


----------



## Jman5000 (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks for the post/tips.

Are your fog light grills and rear pieces black or dark gray? Mine are dark gray and I can't tell if that's a different color or a camera trick.

Looks great. Can't wait to give mine it's first Spring Cleanup. 60F the past few days, but I hear winter has a little left in her.


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

looking good mate


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Cheers and looking good :thumb:

Fog Grilles are Black but rear Valance is Dark Grey IIRC.



Jman5000 said:


> Thanks for the post/tips.
> 
> Are your fog light grills and rear pieces black or dark gray? Mine are dark gray and I can't tell if that's a different color or a camera trick.
> 
> Looks great. Can't wait to give mine it's first Spring Cleanup. 60F the past few days, but I hear winter has a little left in her.


----------



## RichardM (Mar 1, 2009)

I just bought some BOS, can't wait to try it now as that looks fantastic.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Alex, so so sweet, loving it and hope she goes as well as she looks :thumb::thumb:

Beautiful stuff my friend. Any more swirly whirly 7 series barges this year?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Stunning mate and a really good write up.

Is your Photobucket Pro? I can't seem to get my border like that, they are all really poor.

Was thinking about switching to Flikr.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Top stuff mate. But I wouldn't expect anything less


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guys :thumb:



Mr Face said:


> Hi Alex, so so sweet, loving it and hope she goes as well as she looks :thumb::thumb:
> 
> Beautiful stuff my friend. Any more swirly whirly 7 series barges this year?


Cheers mate - no, no more barges this year 



gally said:


> Stunning mate and a really good write up.
> 
> Is your Photobucket Pro? I can't seem to get my border like that, they are all really poor.
> 
> Was thinking about switching to Flikr.


Thanks - no I add the border in Photoshop when I resize the image and add the watermark.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Hmmm, the border it offers me is very very thick compared with yours. I'll have to do some research! 

Thanks.


----------

